# 28 hours of driving...Last Chapter



## gsppurist (Oct 27, 2014)

Well it is almost time again.  We will be leaving for the annual pheasant hunting trip to Southwest North Dakota in about 11 days.

As usually, I have scoured the internet looking at weather reports, pheasant forecast, crop management/harvest information.  This promises to be a banner year, unless a cold snap devastates the population as last year.  The weather reports are not indicating as such.  Crops are coming down quickly, brood counts are up and gas prices are down. Ammo prices have stabilized.  

Thirteen hunters and about 15 dogs +/- from WA, UT, GA, TX, IL and AZ. Old friends and now family will be joining us.

AnchAK1963 has convinced his wife of many moons to let him go again and will be bringing another person that has a pretty good idea how he is on a long road trip. Will let him explain that one.

Have already started packing and readying the house for my absence.  Wife has begged that I cease talking about the trip again.  "Just go, I am tired of hearing about it!" she exclaims.  Chance favors a prepared mind is my motto.

This is to be my last trip from Georgia as I accepted a position in Eastern Washington and will move there in January.  Will be traveling through Arizona after Mearns and Gambels then up to my new life.  There they have more upland hunting possibilities than I could have ever imagined from eastern WA to ND, then down to Utah.  If you have a chance to move there, don't... it's too cold, I don't need the competition and it is also not part of the SEC.

For the following season, I have already hornswaggled another GON member to travel from Eastern Washington next year barring any objection from the significant other.

I hope others have enjoyed reading these misadventures as much as I have documenting them.  GON has served as an interactive diary.  It has allowed me to log my hunts, the weather and dates along with comments from other upland hunters.

Growing up, I would read Outdoor Life and Field and Stream at my uncle's cabin until the covers fell off, then save them for many years reviewing them occasionally.   I especially enjoyed reading about others' adventures and now is my time to give back to those who could not make the trip.  I hope others have enjoyed stories/pics/vids.

  On more than one occasion, I have looked back at previous hunts to recollect all that occurred. I always finish reading with the same thought in mind...when does the season start again.


But I digress, Now back to the main point...da mn it, I need to shoot a bird!!!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 27, 2014)

GSPP, we are going to miss you around here.  I enjoyed the posts and the discussions and your pheasant hunting pictures.  Sorry I could not make that hunt a couple of years back.  Just too short notice.  You can still post from your new location.  We would still like to see your upland pics.  

SJ


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 6, 2014)

Plan on heading out around 0400 tomorrow (Friday) and arrive around 1000 Saturday and start hunting as soon as we cross the North Dakota border.  

The Weather Forecast is planning on Mid 50s and 28 mph winds on the day of arrival, Mid thirties on Sunday and then Highs in the the twenties for the remainder of the week with winds averaging about 10 mph.  

If I don't post anything by Sunday, then send the hounds to find us!!!


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 9, 2014)

Saturday Day 1

Well we made it, a little later than planned but nonetheless, we had a decent day.  Temps in the mid 50s and mild sustained winds.  I ran both dogs, Buster and Ruger.   Buster is doing well but has to get into the swing again.  He tended to be reminded about his range a few times but that will improve this week. 

Ruger on the other hand, he took off after some of the flying birds.  Had some good points but ranged out a bit too far so I couldn't and when he crept, the rooster took off.  Hopefully that will get fixed.  

When we arrived, all my stuff is still on the trailer s owe won't have any photos/vids for the first day.  Should have some tomorrow.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 9, 2014)

Sunday Day 2

First full day of hunting.  Slight wind from the east with high 36 degrees at sunrise and later temperatures dropped to 27 degrees.  3 inches of snow.  

The first field was full of birds.   First push through a wide expanse of CRP resulted in large flushes and several missed shots.  Second push started off well with a rooster cutting between myself and another hunter and I had to spin 180 degrees to hit him on the first round.  

Second bird was hit in a right to left flush which dropped in CRP.  Third was a straight away shot.  

Done in 3 hours and helped others get their birds.  Pics to follow.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2014)

Monday Day 3

Overnight had about 6 inches of snowfall, morning temperature 18 degrees which fell to 14 degrees by end of day.  Wind on/off.

Began  the day with an outfitter that provided guides which we were not thrilled about.  Pushed a field which was frozen over.  Birds had to be kicked out of the snowbank.  I purposely didn't shoot birds unless they were found by my dog.  I had several hen points but no roosters.  Along a harvested field, there was a 3 foot snow bank that two dogs pointed, Nothing came out after much stomping around.  Then suddenly a rooster flies up between the legs of another hunter, slapping the wings on his inner thighs.  He was so befuddled, he couldn't get his gun shouldered.  It was taken by anotehr hunter nearby.   
On the walk back, Buster went on point, I walked in and the rooster was struck by my heel as I walked over it.  It launched behind me and swung around my left side for a crossing shot.  I nailed in the butt, although it had much life still in it.  In about 150 yards it died mid flight and my dog was in hot pursuit.  He was on that bird in seconds after it hit the ground. .

Second bird was another field.  Ran the younger dog to work on bird contact and ranging.  Lots of overhead flier which I passed on. Toward the end of the field, he nails a point, rooster jumps up for a straight away, then banks left.  Nailed in the rump again but he kept going, out of sight.  The aftermath of my tantrum was humorous in hindsight but a grown male, screaming and throwing empty shells because I missed.  Stomping another couple feet, another rooster pops up which I cleanly breasted with my #5 lead shot.  Shower of feathers relay a fatal hit.  After obtaining composure I exited the field and sat in my truck stewing and warming up.  

Third field was CRP along a lake which was covered with Mallards when we got there.  We pushed several hen points, Buster goes into a thicket of natural grass and disappears.  Beeper tones note he is not moving, apparently, I forgot to turn on his beeper collar.  Rooster busts well out of gun range.  
No shootable roosters after pushing, we walked over to the truck, Dog points not 20 feet from the truck in a ditch.  Snow covering all open ground and heeping over the grass.  After a minute of kicking the ground by two adults, a rooster launches behind us away from the trucks and crowd.  The other guy next to me misses and my thumb is so cold, I couldn't feel and was unable to remove the safety.  
Feeling annoyed, I began the lonely Battan Death march around the field back to the trucks.  I walked around a quarter section of CRP and covered an area that had not been covered yet by are group but was worked prior to our arrival.  I walked the ditch and saw an area that may hold a bird.  The grass was layed out and there was an opening in the snow..  As I approached, I could see the head and neck of a rooster.  It was cleanly killed.   Spirits lifted, I walked bak to my truck through 8 inches of fresh powder in CRP with wet boots and chaps from falling in the water.  

Tomorrow forecast, high of 10 degrees wtih -25 wind chill.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 11, 2014)

Tuesday Day 4

So the weather man was correct today.  High was 9 degrees and low was -4 on my truck thermostat.

Started the day working CRP.  Ruger, my 18 month old GSP found the first two birds which I hit first shot on a straight away rising shots.   The third bird was after pushing a large CRP and sunflower field.  Several excellent hen points, missed by shot at a stray Sharptail grouse.  Pushing CRP along a feed plat, a wild flush produced a rooster for my game bag.  

It was so cold I had a 2nd degree frostbite on the medial part of my trigger finger from placing on my shotgun while walking.  Two silver dollar blisters on my heels.  White russians to make the pain go away.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 12, 2014)

Already miss hunting out there for the roosters.  

Seen any ducks or geese pushing in/out?

Nice pics


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 12, 2014)

WOODIE13 said:


> Already miss hunting out there for the roosters.
> 
> Seen any ducks or geese pushing in/out?
> 
> Nice pics




Rarely seen ducks in the past but this year saw about 100 buzzing a cornfield.  Snow geese by the thousands passing overhead as storm and cold front pushes through.  Did hunt by a lake that had couple hundred mallards on it.  They left once we started working the field.  I told them to go to western Georgia.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 12, 2014)

Wednesday Day 5

It was a frigid morning, worse so far.  Zero degrees at first light, up to 8 degrees soon thereafter and 17 mph winds.  Hardest morning so far.  Wind chill of -25 F.

During of the morning coffee, every morning a turkey takes his morning walk by the lodge.  

While to driving to our field an owl hopped up and sat in the snow and was courteous enough to allow for a photo.


Started hunting around 0900.  Pushed a large field of kochia/fireweed then transitioned to corn and dumped the birds into a quarter section of CRP.  Amazing flush. Some was caught on GoPro but battery ran out quickly with the cold weather.  Dogs got lots of work in the CRP with all three of my birds were over my dog's point.  It became difficult to keep him from finding birds while trying to get back to the truck.  I was flanking the field, first bird was on the edge, straight away shot.  Second point and shot hit the tail of a young rooster but he was gone and very much alive.  While Buster made his way to try to recover a very alive and nimble runner, 6 rooster busted not 15 feet from me.  Had to let them go although Buster was unable to recover the runner.  Second bird flushed from right to left, hit with first shot, dropped with second Buster retrieved well, last bird was also a righ to left crosser and dropped with one shot.  Spent the rest of my time taking pics of the incoming hunters and their dogs but most were not decent because of the deep grass.

It was so cold, my exposed fingers on my right hand (RHD) developed frostnip and 2nd degree frost bite by holding along the shotgun trigger housing.  Keep the dogs running and they have done well despite the weather.  This is by far the most severe weather I have ever hunted in.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 12, 2014)

Day 5

More photos from today


----------



## UGAFX4 (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow amazing photos as always GSPP!!!


----------



## Boolywooger (Nov 13, 2014)

Rough conditions.  Glad you're finding birds anyway.  Very cool picture of the owl.  It's interesting that its irises are two different sizes because one is in the sunlight and the other isn't.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 13, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> Rarely seen ducks in the past but this year saw about 100 buzzing a cornfield.  Snow geese by the thousands passing overhead as storm and cold front pushes through.  Did hunt by a lake that had couple hundred mallards on it.  They left once we started working the field.  I told them to go to western Georgia.



With a stop off in WV


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2014)

Day 6

Morning temps was -8 degrees when we awoke.  Temps went to a crisp 8 degrees by afternoon.  Minimal wind so it was not that bad today.  The snow never melts, it only sublimates.  The birds held extremely tight.  When the dogs go on point, we have to rake our boots through the weeds and many times kick the bird out. When it's this cold, it is like heaven for pointing dogs.  Kicking a bird out is like pushing a football through the deep weeds.

I ran Ruger, my young dog today.  We worked a local farm.  First we pushed a field of wild clover.  It was a bust for the most part but then while waiting along the road Ruger's collar started going off, he was rock solid point in the drainage ditch across the road.  A rooster was buried in the snow.  

Crossed the street and pushed a small homestead, All the birds flew out upon walking in.  The ones that stayed were competely buried in a wide shelter belt on the north side.  Ruger pointed his second bird and took several seconds to find him as he was running along under the blanket of snow on the CRP.  I kicked him three times before he finally flushed to the left then banked right and I shot through a tree and got him.  

Last bird was on the third field which was a large homestead and shelter belt.  As we were entering the trees Ruger locked in a point, rooster popped up, and downed 60 yards away.  Ruger was attempting a retrieve.  On his way back, a hen popped up and scared the he!! out of him.  He dropped the bird and ran off a couple feet.  Hard to hold off the laughter.  

Ended the day with plenty of light left.  Another banner year.  Tons of birds, cold weather.  Glad I had plenty of warm clothes and several boots.  

Had 3cm blisters on each heal after second day and was able to still hunt.  Freezing temperatures was a challenge but still made it worth our while.  Already booked lodge for next year.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2014)

More...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 13, 2014)

Guess it was nice to go at the beginning of the season, seems a lot like duck and goose hunting, just a lot of walking.

Nice pics, better story


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2014)

Series of photos of a hen flushing


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2014)

AnchAK1961 messing around..


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 13, 2014)

Frozen chaps that stand up all by themselves.


----------



## gsppurist (Nov 14, 2014)

It was -19 when we woke up today so we packed up and are leaving.  

Another banner year but the weather was harsh.  Amazing on how our perspectives changes.  8 degrees and 15 mph winds vs 0 degrees no wind.  I will take the no wind days in a heartbeat.

Amazing how many references to "The Brain, Batwing and Goat" can be added to any semi-intelligent conversation on a hunting trip. Some out there know what I am talking about.

We are leaving and the Polar Vortex is still out there.  Just got a call from my brother in law from Phoenix, AZ who had freezing weather on the drive back down to Albuquerque.  Will update when we get home.


----------



## FFg (Nov 15, 2014)

Great write-up and great photos, GSPP.  Sounds like a great hunt, tough conditions and all.

Can't wait to see those dogs on the chukar hills!


----------



## nrh0011 (Nov 16, 2014)

outstanding photos, looks like some great memories made!


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 3, 2014)

Vid from this season...

Problem with Link.  See post to follow, should work now.


----------



## Old_School (Dec 4, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> Vid from this season.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XPiyenHu6U&feature=em-upload_owner



Youtube is telling me it's not available to watch in my country?


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 4, 2014)

Should work now.


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 14, 2014)

20 days and the last few hunts in the land of the SEC before I move to the Northwestern US.  Today, hunted a friend's property in Southeastern Alabama.  Several coveys found today.  Did well but could have shot better.  66 Degrees and very comfortable hunting conditions.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome pictures.  Enjoy your last few days here, and then get ready for pheasants, quail, and those Devils birds they call chuckar.  Get ready for fantastic fishing as well.  6 hours to the coast and you will be into some of the best salmon fishing in the world next August.  The Springers will be in your neck of the woods by mid May.


----------



## lawdawg04 (Dec 14, 2014)

great looking dogs and great write up


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jan 2, 2015)

*NoDak Polar Vortex*

Thanks for putting that video together Tim!  I hope folks can pick up on how cold it was! What -17? With a 25 mph constant wind?!

I remember Brett asking me "Dad, have you ever hunted in weather this cold?"  I replied  "Ha! CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored no, remember I hunt mostly in Georgia!!

Enjoy your move to Idaho!  A few more weeks for birds out there...  I will not believe claims of high and varied birds without video!  
 Watch out for the Wolves when you and Buster go out!  Oh yeah, and have Buster watch his 6 while travel through Texas!  Rocko might be hiding behind a bush or something (inside joke!)

Photo:  Bella's first big hunting trip, the definition of anticipation!


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jan 2, 2015)

So cold!  Frozen mustache!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jan 2, 2015)

Man that owl picture is insane! Why should I bother to buy a camera? I'll never top that pic. You really captured the spirit of nature with that pic!


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Jan 2, 2015)

oldfella1962 said:


> Man that owl picture is insane! Why should I bother to buy a camera? I'll never top that pic. You really captured the spirit of nature with that pic!



Tim and Brett took some good pictures this year.  One major disappointment for me this year was the cold killing the go-pro batteries so quickly!  Fewer quality videos!


----------

